# Gesichter bearbeiten und Perspektive/Blickrichtung ändern?



## HomerSimpson83 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mich etwas mehr mit der Bildbearbeitung zu beschäftigen, kenne mich mit PhotoShop auch schon ein bisschen aus, aber komme jetzt doch so an meine Grenzen.

Ich würde gern wissen, wie ich:

1. mein Gesicht mit der Hautfarbe der anderen Person, aus dem Foto in das ich mein Gesicht kopieren möchte und
2. die Perspektive, wenn ein vorliegendes Bild nicht exakt dem Blickwinkel des zu bearbeitenden Bildes entspricht,

ändern kann?

Gibt es passend dazu evtl. schon fertige Tutorials, oder könnte mir das hier viell. jemand erklären?

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße
Homie


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auf die Ausgangsbilder an. Wenn die Perspektive zu verschieden ist, würde die Manipulation nicht glaubhaft wirken. Die Hautfarbe anzupassen ist eigentlich das leichteste. Aber dazu muss man erst die beiden Bilder sehen.

Alex


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (16. Dezember 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Funktioniert es nur über transformieren die Perspektive zu verändern, oder gibt es auch eine andere Methode?

Warum müsstest Du/man zuerst die Bilder sehen? Sagen wir mal es handelt sich in einem extremen Beispiel um eine weißhäutige Person und ein Person mit Sommersprossen oder eine dunkelhäutige Person.
Wie einfach funktioniert die Übernahme der Hautfarbe? Welche Funktionen benötige ich dafür?
Ich probiere es dann gleich morgen mal aus.

Grüße Homie


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich habe mich ja über die schnelle antwort gefreut, aber warum meldet sich jetzt keiner mehr? ich bräuchte dringend eure hilfe.
könnt ihr mir das nicht so erklären? wenn das gar nicht geht dann würde ich mal zwei passende bilder raussuchen und sie euch zur verfügung stellen.

bitte um hilfe

danke Homie


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt immer sehr auf das Bild an (warum man es auch immer gerne sehen würde) da manchmal der Kontrast oder die Farbe oder der Lichteinfall oder oder oder anders ist.
Darum gibt es keine allgemeine Lösung. Wenn du Pech hast must du zB. auch mal mit dem Stempel ran um zu dolle Lichteinwirkung wegzuretuschieren.
Außerdem kann man dein Frage auch besser beantworten wenn man es selber probiert und dir dann einfach sagt was man gemacht hat.

Aber um es doch mal allgemein zu versuchen.. probier halt mir kontrast, farbton und tonwertkorrektur vielleicht noch so lange herum bis es dir gefällt


----------



## andreasst (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Also um die Hautfarbe anzupassen ist es eigentlich nur notwendig die Farben anzupassen. Dazu sollte das Gesicht am besten freigestellt bzw ausgewählt sein(zB Lasso), um die Farben des restlichen Bildes nicht zu verändern. 
Im Menu zB. Image->Adjustments->Variations
bzw Color Variations

Das mit der Perspektive ist etwas komplizierter. Kommt wirklich drauf an, wie stark und in welche Richtung du sie ändern willst. Eine Möglichkeit leichte Änderungen zu machen ist immer die Schatten zu manipulieren.


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

kann man sowas auch mit der Pipette machen oder wozu kann man die verwenden? Ich brauche auf jeden Fall nochmal richtige Grundlagen. Habt ihr eins was ihr mir ans Herz legen würdet?

Ich habe schonmal versucht Schatten zu erzeugen, aber leider ist mir dies misslungen. Gibt es dafür ein Tutorial? Hier konnte ich keins dergleichen finden.

Homie


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja mit der Pipette kannst du eine Farbe aufnehmen aber das bringt dir ja hier reichlich wenig. Die Grundlagen kannst du mit Sicherheit hier im Forum finden, zB hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/
Probier einfach mal etwas rum und frag dann konkrete Sachen nach und lass dir gesagt sein, dass es nicht für alles ein Tutorial gibt


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (26. Januar 2008)

hallo,

hier mal ein beispiel (siehe anhang)

das wäre zum beispiel mein problem. ich würde gern die hautfarbe der vorlage für die zweite ebene übernehmen und dann im anschluss den schatten anpassen. wie bekomme ich sowas am einfachsten gelöst?

PS: in bezug auf die perspektivische veränderung habe ich extra ein bild gesucht welches der vorlage nahe kommt, habe dazu ein bild von einem kumpel gefunden (dafür hat er verständnis ;-)).

bitte um einen kleinen tipp.

danke
Homie


----------



## hierbavida (27. Januar 2008)

mal abgesehen, dass die Ausleuchtung extrem unterschiedlich ist, kann die Tonanpassung über Gradationskurve und Masken erfolgen. Auf die Schnelle sh. Miniaturen. Etwas noch mit einigen Filtern angepasst. Viel besser wird es jedoch kaum.


----------



## Leola13 (28. Januar 2008)

Hai,



hierbavida hat gesagt.:


> mal abgesehen, dass die Ausleuchtung extrem unterschiedlich ist, ...



Einmal kommt das Licht von links, einmal von rechts. Das kann nicht funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Thema hier jetzt nochmal ausgekramt, weil ich mich in der Zwischenzeit ab und zu mit Photoshop beschäftigt habe.
Ich frage mich jetzt nur ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt den Farbwert von der Vorlage zu übernehmen/ermitteln und an den man sich dann langsam mit den Farbeinstellungen herantasten kann? Da muss es doch was geben, oder?

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke Homie


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal unter:

- Bild
-- Anpassen
--- Gleiche Farbe


Alex


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (30. März 2008)

Hi,

ich benutze Photoshop 7.0 und da kann ich diesem Eintrag nicht finden ;-(


----------



## Leola13 (31. März 2008)

Hai,

in PS 7 gibt es das auch noch nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (31. März 2008)

Nabend,

bekomme ich das auch nicht auf einem anderen Weg bei PS7 hin? Benutzt ihr alle die CS Versionen? Welche sind da zu empfehlen?

Grüße Homie


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (6. April 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand noch einen tipp geben?
welche photoshop version benutzt ihr?


----------



## Leola13 (7. April 2008)

Hai,

wenn du PS 7n hast, sollte es mit den o.g. Tipps funktionieren.

Meines Wissens nach geht die von Alexander gennannte Variante ab CS.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (10. April 2008)

Hi,

na dann versuch ich nochmal mein Glück und melde mich nochmal wenn ich nicht weiter komme. Viell. werde ich mir irgendwann mal CS zulegen?
Ist das zu empfehlen, evtl. besser als das normale Photoshop?

Homie


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

CS ist keine Spezialversion oder so. Es heißt einfach nicht 8, 9, 10 sondern CS, CS 2, CS 3 (oder?). Ich kann dir die 2er ans Herz legen. Soooviel hat sich da nicht getan im 3er. Wenn du genauere Infos/Details wissen willst, schmeiß mal google an....


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (18. April 2008)

Hi,

also ich komme leider nicht auf den identischen oder annähernd ähnlichen Farbwert. Könnt ihr mir viell. nochmal helfen und mir dann sagen wie ihr das hinbekommen habt? Wäre sehr nett von euch!

PS: Das Bild befindet sich im Anhang

Danke Homie


----------



## andreasst (18. April 2008)

Also hab mal etwas grün hinzugefügt.
Mit den Schatten bleibt aber noch das Problem, dass es ungeleich beleuchtet ist. Einmal Licht von links einmal von rechts.
lg
Andreas


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

@andreasst
Vielleicht fügst du noch ein bissl ausführlichere Erklärungen hinzu, damit dem Threadersteller 
auch gehölfen ist (auf langfristige Sicht )

mfg


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (19. April 2008)

hi,
danke für eure anteilnahme.kann man die beleuchtung nicht auch irgendwie mit photoshop  bearbeiten? ich dachte da evtl. das ganze bild heller zu machen und über einen überlagerte eben den schatten zu erzeugen?

Homie


----------



## andreasst (19. April 2008)

Ich würde versuchen das Originalbild im betreffenden Bereich zu kopieren und mit dem Modus "Luminosity" (im Englischen PS) über das eingefügte Bild legen. 
Eventuell problematische Bereiche bearbeiten, bzw aus dem Helligkeits-Layer entfernen.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass die Veränderung der Beleuchtungsrichtung so viel Aufwand ist (in vielen Fällen quasi unmöglich), dass man ein anderes Bild nehmen sollte.

Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Kalender für meine Freunde gemacht, und durch die große Auswahl der Freundesbilder fand sich auch ein Geeignetes:
http://phreekz.de/archive/Retusche01_2003.zip

mfg chmee


----------



## HomerSimpson83 (27. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde es viell. erstmal so versuchen wie andreas es vorgeschlagen hat, wenn es nicht klappt dann müsste ich ein neues bild machen, da ich kein passenderes gefunden hatte. Und wenn ja dann war die Perspektive nicht richtig, was ja mein anderes Problem war ;-(

Grüße Homie


----------

